# A big HELLO!



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I am an expat newbie from the UK. So i thought I'd say a big hello to all the expats in the UAE...HELLO! 

I am also a UK trained personal trainer with over 6 years fitness industry experience. 

(SNIP


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey

I am also a Newbie Expat from the UK! very new infact, I landed 12 hours ago!

How long have you been here?



sparco18uk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am an expat newbie from the UK. So i thought I'd say a big hello to all the expats in the UAE...HELLO!
> 
> ...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to you both.


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> Hey
> 
> I am also a Newbie Expat from the UK! very new infact, I landed 12 hours ago!
> 
> How long have you been here?


Hi there, 
you really are new! I've been here for about 3 months and i love it! If you like a fast paced life then you'll love it here too! So what is it that you came to Dubai for? A job or family? or both! People here are really friendly and this forum is very helpful! Anyhow, any info i can help you with just give me or anyone a shout!

sparco


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Helloooo!!!  welcome!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am an expat newbie from the UK. So i thought I'd say a big hello to all the expats in the UAE...HELLO!
> 
> ...


Hi to you both,

Come along this weekend if you want to meet new people, we have a good lass in the group (also on this forum) who is a Personal Trainer - sara81

Details are here (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ghts-out-weekend-20th-21st-22nd-november.html) post if you're interested...


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am here for work! I work for an egineering company.

I am here alone to, so I will more than likely get along to one of these meet ups!

At the moment i am just trying to sort my stupid internal clock out, i only woke up at 2pm today! half the day is gone!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Larsk,

They say that going to the beach and having drinks is an excellent remedy for jet lag. You should try it. You may want to try Barasti


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> I am here for work! I work for an egineering company.
> 
> I am here alone to, so I will more than likely get along to one of these meet ups!
> 
> At the moment i am just trying to sort my stupid internal clock out, i only woke up at 2pm today! half the day is gone!


Well if you're here alone mate it's the quickest way to make some new friends. There is a really good group of regulars now and new people are always welcome.

If you need any contact details then drop us a PM.


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

i have heard and seen mentioned on here this Barasit place. 

where is near to?

is it a place with many places to sit, eat, drink, use laptop, as thats what i intend to do today. as its to late to hit the beach hard now.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

barasti is next to le royal meridien mina seyahi and any taxi driver can take you there. you can sit outside, have a couple of drinks, something to eat.. aaaah.... not sure there is any internet there though. not that I would take my laptop to Barasti! but, hey you can try and let us know your discoveries! 

Please go in the name of all the poor desperate souls who are stuck in their offices at the moment wishing they were by the beach having a colourful cocktail with a little umbrella on top of it.


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

*profile pic*

I've upoaded my profile pic but I can't see it? can anyone else see it?


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> I've upoaded my profile pic but I can't see it? can anyone else see it?


You have made the same mistake as me. you need to upload an Aviator. not s Profile pic!

GUYS. i didnt make it to that Basmati Rice place. Instead, i came to the Hilton.

If you are in the office , dont read on!

I am sat in the outside hilton bar, having a corona, waiting for a BBQ Chicken.

this is the Good life! long may it continue.... which it will untill Sunday, when i start work!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> You have made the same mistake as me. you need to upload an Aviator. not s Profile pic!
> 
> GUYS. i didnt make it to that Basmati Rice place. Instead, i came to the Hilton.
> 
> ...


Enjoy!!! Luckly, at least for me, living in Dubai feels like an extended holiday with a little bit of work here and there  Other people I've talked with about this seem to agree.

But still, right now I'd rather much be outdoors having a Corona (good choice! viva Mexico) than being here in Jebel Ali!!

Saludos!


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

3 corona's in now.

so what time do you guys finish work  haha!


----------



## Stevo (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey guys,

I too finally arrived in Dubai today in the early hours of this morning. Had at least two hours sleep before going off exploring.

I'm meeting up with new work colleagues on Thursday but am more than keen to expand social networks as I've come across on my own.

Will definitely try and make it over.


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

hello mate! 

What line of work are you in? I just got here too. do you use facebook ?


----------



## Stevo (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a recruiter for the financial industry. Decided to get out of the UK for very obvious reasons!
Yourself?

Yeah use FB. Send me a pm (I don't believe i can use mine yet) with your full name and I'll add you as a friend.


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Stevo said:


> I'm a recruiter for the financial industry. Decided to get out of the UK for very obvious reasons!
> Yourself?
> 
> Yeah use FB. Send me a pm (I don't believe i can use mine yet) with your full name and I'll add you as a friend.


I am a recruiter too! although my new job here is inhouse! will PM you.


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Or I wont, I dont think you can recieve PM's. not enough posts by either of us maybe!


----------



## Stevo (Oct 31, 2008)

Just added you as a friend on FB. Think i've got to get to...


----------



## Stevo (Oct 31, 2008)

10 posts so...


----------



## Stevo (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll have to up my activity


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm happy to hear new people are enjoying Dubai!! i get there on Saturday and i can't wait!!


----------



## dave27 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,

I got here a week ago and am keen to meet people and have few beers in the process! People going to the social thing over the weekend at 360 and fibbers?

Dave


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dave27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got here a week ago and am keen to meet people and have few beers in the process! People going to the social thing over the weekend at 360 and fibbers?
> 
> Dave


yep and is an open invite so everybody is welcome to join. The group is getting bigger and bigger!

Hope everybody can join.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be great to see you guys out this weekend, if you need contact info PM either Crazymazy1980 (mr. organizer) or myself (apparently his PA moneypenny) and we'll text you so that you don't spend your evenings wandering around looking for us instead if drinking and socializing as you should be doing


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> so that you don't spend your evenings wandering around looking for us instead if drinking and socializing as you should be doing



and buying us drinks


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> and buying us drinks


Oh but of course, did I forget to mention that, oops!!!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Welcome!! I am a newbie to Dubai too. I will be out and about this weekend meeting everyone on the forum finally!! Woohoo. 
Come along and enjoy a drink or two or three!


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, 

I am going to join you on one of your trips this weekend, too. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------

